# Favorite Country Singer



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

Mine has to be Luke Bryan, Eric Church, Brantley Gilbert and many people may have not heard of him but Randy Montana.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o37O-xMgbI8


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

mine are luke bryan, eric church, brantley gilbert, colt fors, and brad paisley


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Aldean, Chesney, Bryan, Straight, Zach brown band, JIMMY BUFFET!!, mostly all country music..


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

ya i forgot aldean mostly all other singers except chesney


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

why dont you like chesney??? I also like Turner


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Keith Urban's one of my faves, along with Jason Aldean, Lady Antebellum, Luke Bryan, Brooks and Dunn; they're all good.

But Easton Corbin, imo has one of the best voices in country music I think. He sounds a lot like some of the older singers like George Strait.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Justin Moore is my favorite.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I also really like rhett akins with his hunting songs.


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

Rory/MO said:


> Justin Moore is my favorite.


Yeah I like "If Heaven Wasn't So Far Away"
"Beer Time"
"Bait A Hook"


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

i like luke bryans song drinkin beer and wastin bullets


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

isaacdahl said:


> But Easton Corbin, imo has one of the best voices in country music I think. He sounds a lot like some of the older singers like George Strait.


Agree. Blake Shelton is up there too



Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

T swift, Carrie underwood, brad paisley, George,


----------



## retribution (Jul 10, 2011)

Gees im feelin old now lol....hank jr,randy travis,george strait,johny cash,aaron tippin,alan jackson are a few of my favs


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Rhett Adkins, Dallas davidson, Blake shelton, colt ford, big & rich and a few others


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

I like just about any country song and Randy Montana is pretty good.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

None i cant stand country music now days!! The only part that actually sounds country are "Some" of the singers voices.. And its not the greatest lyrical wise..


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Brantley Gilbert, Justin Moore, Jason Aldean, Luke Bryan, Eric Church, Montgomery Gentry, Chris Cagle, Dierks Bentley, Josh Turner, Chris Young, Jake Owen, Rodney Atkins, Trace Adkins


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Blake and Miranda!!


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

Taylor swift!!!!!!!!


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

just about anybody that sings country music!!


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

Here are the main components to every country song and why I hate country- every song is about the same thing with no creativity 
Beer
Farming
the woods
Beer
country girls
trucks
Beer
Church
Beer


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

all big time artists.. just not TSwift, sorry guys. hahaha


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> Here are the main components to every country song and why I hate country- every song is about the same thing with no creativity
> Beer
> Farming
> the woods
> ...


that's your opinion dude, nothing wrong with it, just as long as you don't like rap, because we can make a big list on why rap has no creativity. lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> Here are the main components to every country song and why I hate country- every song is about the same thing with no creativity
> Beer
> Farming
> the woods
> ...


I dont see what is wrong with that? 

Rap is...

Drugs
strippers
guns
drugs
cars
drugs
drugs
smoking
and they say Ni**a to much..


----------



## asav2013 (Jul 19, 2011)

brantley gilbert,justin moore,rodney atkins, my favorites!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I listen to christian rap and there are great stories in those songs but yet i cant stand the normal rappers 50 cent, lil wayne i mean come on what kind of names are those?????


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

parkerd said:


> I listen to christian rap and there are great stories in those songs but yet i cant stand the normal rappers 50 cent, lil wayne i mean come on what kind of names are those?????


stupid ones?


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I dont see what is wrong with that?
> 
> Rap is...
> 
> ...


Rap is another kind of music I hate. I listen to classic rock and metal


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

and a lot of the country songs I hear talk about how they don't have much money and live off the land. Haha that's a big joke i'm sure they have more money than they know what to do with


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> and a lot of the country songs I hear talk about how they don't have much money and live off the land. Haha that's a big joke i'm sure they have more money than they know what to do with


jason aldeans song Amerillo Sky, is a tribute to the farmers across america with blessings of having good crops, that only survive on how well there crops grow.


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

jason aldene , zac brown, shelton , hank , hank jr. , hank3,nelson, strait, , atkins, justin morre, brantly gilbert.......... crap i like them all


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

retribution said:


> Gees im feelin old now lol....hank jr,randy travis,george strait,johny cash,aaron tippin,alan jackson are a few of my favs


Aaron Tippin went to my high school, Blue Ridge


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> jason aldeans song Amerillo Sky, is a tribute to the farmers across america with blessings of having good crops, that only survive on how well there crops grow.


the farmers get too many breaks on taxes and other programs from the government to ever run out of money


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> the farmers get too many breaks on taxes and other programs from the government to ever run out of money


PSHHTTT....that's the funniest thing I've heard all day. I live in a small farming community I know for a FACT that if some of the farmers break even their happy. For the most part, people in my area don't get even close to rich with a small farm.

Anyways, this thread's about country music, not arguing about govt. and junk.


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

*Blacked out Hoyt Katera. Carter realease, easton fmjs*

Blake and Miranda, more Miranda. and they bowhunt and do alot to promote it. used to like underwood till i found out she just joined peta. . . i used her cds for targets. .it was great


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Jason Aldean, Brantley Gilbert,Justin Moore, Rodney Atkins, Blake SHeldon, Josh Turner....and lots more lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

crazyhoyt said:


> Blake and Miranda, more Miranda. and they bowhunt and do alot to promote it. used to like underwood till i found out she just joined peta. . . i used her cds for targets. .it was great


maybe she is just about person eating tasty animals.. lol


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

You probably wouldnt like alot of people because alot of the singers,acters etc support peta....


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

IMO If in gonna listen to music about people gettin loaded an chasing girls, I'll listen to rap. Not my first choice for music, but it's not bad.

If you look at music in general, all rap sound the same, all country sounds te same, all opera sounds the same. Everybody like different music, so there has to be something for everyone. And, country just doesn't fit in an engine room when it's hot, stuff broke and your pissed and swearing a blue streak


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

jake, i feel like you are speaking from experience haha  Hope your summer up in alaska is going good


N7709K said:


> IMO If in gonna listen to music about people gettin loaded an chasing girls, I'll listen to rap. Not my first choice for music, but it's not bad.
> 
> If you look at music in general, all rap sound the same, all country sounds te same, all opera sounds the same. Everybody like different music, so there has to be something for everyone. And, country just doesn't fit in an engine room when it's hot, stuff broke and your pissed and swearing a blue streak


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

Jason aldean, Josh thompson, justin moore,rodney atkins, my favorites!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Randy Travis, George Strait, Garth Brooks, and I like most of the new guys.

Jake


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> the farmers get too many breaks on taxes and other programs from the government to ever run out of money


What a joke.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I dont see what is wrong with that?
> 
> Rap is...
> 
> ...


You forgot raps main component SEX!


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

parkerd said:


> I listen to christian rap and there are great stories in those songs but yet i cant stand the normal rappers 50 cent, lil wayne i mean come on what kind of names are those?????


Who's your favouirate artist for christian?


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

I like Aaron Lewis's country album and a little bit of Brantley Gilbert


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Lecrae is pretty much it but i also like alot of rock also like skillet,manafest..


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

Justin Moore, Colt Ford, Eric Church, and Brantley Gilbert but mainly Justin Moore


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Have you ever heard tadashia or trip lee?


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

George Strait, Garth Brooks, Allen Jackson, Clint Black.........


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Lately it has been colt ford for me.


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

Toby Keith and Jason Aldean also starting to like Joe Nichols and Eric Church


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

texashoghunter said:


> Have you ever heard tadashia or trip lee?


 My siste has both of there newest cds tedashii is pretty good Trip lee he's young so his voice is kinda aggravating but his songs have great meanings to them like "Who ya rolling with" Good song!!


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm not part of the wipper snapper forum, but would like to expose you country music fans to Jamey Johnson. He's recorded a few songs that have made it high on the charts, but he doesn't fit the purty boy persona required by most sissy country stations. He has written several #1 hits recorded by many big names. Jamey is a grass roots country musician that doesn't get the props he deserves.



outdoorsman3 said:


> jason aldeans song Amerillo Sky, is a tribute to the farmers across america with blessings of having good crops, that only survive on how well there crops grow.


He is singing about folks that are part of an industry that is a win win. If a farmers crops aren't good, they have insurrance and government subsidies to help them out. They do work pretty hard though.

BTW outdoorsman3, it's nice to see that logo going to good use.


----------



## feathermax ed (Jun 29, 2010)

johnny cash is the best ever. brad paisly, blake shelton, ronnie dunn for modern


----------



## nnola1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Jamie Johnson is very good! Also like Eric Church and Rhett Akins


----------



## bpitt (May 22, 2011)

HardCoreOutdoor said:


> Mine has to be Luke Bryan, Eric Church, Brantley Gilbert and many people may have not heard of him but Randy Montana.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o37O-xMgbI8


yeah randy montana is a really good singer im surprised hes not more popular but the zac brown band is really good too


----------



## LIL'RATTLEHEAD (Jan 25, 2010)

countrys gay listen to some megadeth or some motley crue


----------



## dakota43 (Aug 17, 2010)

*bocephus*


----------



## Techhunterdlm (Apr 5, 2009)

Toby Keith, Big & Rich, Jamie Johnson


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

aaron lewis rhett atkin jason aldean and craig morgan


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

Brantley Gilbert, Jason Aldean, Blake Shelton


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

justin moore, rebel son, zac brown, hank iii


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

and if u ask me country is about people who dont care what others think and they wanna live life to the fullest while there there and mournin those who arnet there anymore


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

George!!


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

Jason aldean is my all time favorite but others that are up their would be the eli young band, Justin Moore, Carrie Underwood (mostly cause shes cute), Craig Morgan, Luke Bryan, Darius Rucker, hank williams Jr


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i like: jason aldean, colt ford, jonny cobbler, jawga boys, big smo, brantley gilbert, the band perry, taylor swift, and hank jr


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Brantly Gilbert, Jason Aldean, and Luke Bryan... Luke Bryans new song Harvest time is the best!


----------



## hangr54 (Aug 12, 2010)

Rascal flatts


HardCoreOutdoor said:


> Mine has to be Luke Bryan, Eric Church, Brantley Gilbert and many people may have not heard of him but Randy Montana.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o37O-xMgbI8


----------



## MOhunter13 (Oct 18, 2009)

Reckless Kelly, Jason Boland, Point South, keith urban, lady antabellum(sp), mitch rossell, jason aldean, justin moore, eric church,and all the rest


----------

